# ALC Christmas Party! -  Vegas and White Elephant Gift Exchange



## GRIV (Nov 23, 2011)

Archery  Learning Center
2164 Fountain Sq
Snellville, GA 30078

http://www.archerylive.com/Pic/Christmas shoot.pdf 


*Dec 18 Christmas Vegas Shoot and Party*
You are all invited!!! Come on down for a Vegas shoot and Archery Learning Center Christmas Party Dec 18 at 2:00
The cost for the shoot will be $10 each and ONE SMALL WRAPPED GIFT. The gifts will be put under the tree for a White Elephant Gift exchange. 

Any equipment goes - Just come and have fun!

What: 	Vegas Shoot and Christmas Party White Elephant Gift exchange 

When:  	December 18 2:00 PM

Where:	Archery Learning Center 2164 Fountain Square Snellville, GA 30078

Time: 	2:00PM

Entry: 	The cost of the shoot is $10 and one small wrapped gift for a White Elephant Gift Exchange.


----------



## GRIV (Nov 24, 2011)

The link works now!

Print this out and spread it around for me folks! Lets have a great Christmas shoot!

GRIV


----------



## GRIV (Nov 25, 2011)

The JOAD will sell some food, to raise funds. some treats will be supplied. Music? as usual! dancing? please do. Lights? enough to shoot.


----------



## GRIV (Dec 12, 2011)

*We are ready!*

The tree is up:decorate:, the store is stocked :santa:, and the music is on. 

See Y'all Sunday at 2:00:wreath:

The shoot is $10 plus a small gift ( something fun, you don't have to spend a ton. this is a good time for a regift) for a White Elephant Gift Exchange.:grinch:


----------



## oldgeez (Dec 12, 2011)

nice, griv.. i especially like the arrows sticking out of the top of the tree


----------



## GRIV (Dec 16, 2011)

That's the best I could do for a "archeryshop" tree. It had to have arrows. Next year i'll have to come up with a cool Vegas target theme! 

Y'all don't forget it's 2:00PM. If we have enough shooters I'll open up the big room.


----------

